# 'New Name' Any Ideas?????



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls
I was wondering what you think about this....i have spoken to Tony so i am not stepping out of line here and asked if this is ok?
Maybe i am blowing this out of proportion but over the last few weeks i have been thinking about this thread...I think Living Child Free is not what we are all about this is just an aspect of our lives at the moment . I think we are dealing with issues more in relation to trying to give up treatment. Also decisions that have been taken out of our hands through different reasons and coming to terms with this particular loss of our infertility. My dh said out loud to me 'its like waiting for a train and not knowing where we are going'....thats how i am sure most of us feel at present..
Are we really living Child free or is it about coming to terms about where we go from here..
I think it just adds pressure and often i think girls are frightened to venture on this thread because they think its about living child free. Yes to a point. For some people that is a choice but it takes alongtime to come to that decision. But i think its about supporting each other through this painful time in our lives...Finding ways to look at different options in our life and exploring these areas....
I want this to be a place where girls can come on here and express their fears, pain without them thinking its just about living child free. This could be just a temporary area in our lives...
So what i am trying to say is has anyone got any ideas to change the name so that it feels more about a support line...
Boy i am not sure if i am making sense.I just felt when i came onto this thread it was over for me, but i know its not about that totally but i felt it put added pressure as if it was the end....i hope that make sense.Maybe its not an issue and maybe it doesn't matter but hey its another idea...

Would you mind helping me out and add any suggestions.....heres a couple of ideas...they need to be catchy and i don't think i have done a good job of it at the moment....

Changing Directions
Moving Forward

Lots of love Astridxxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Astrid, 

Thank you for taking the time to think about this for all of us.

This is a difficult one.  As you know, there are already so many crossovers on the forum anyway, which makes it difficult.

I'll have a think about it and let you know.

Love
Gill x


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi,

As we already have "hoping for ANOTHER miracle," how about "hoping for a miracle .....".  Perhaps that is what we are all doing, whether that be through getting pregnant naturally, or in years to come, through more treatments, or simply through finding happiness in other ways, which .... we never thought we would.

or:

Seeking peace of mind......

or:

Coming to terms with things .......

Not sure if these are of any use or even as a starting point for more ideas Astrid.

Let me know!!

Thanks
gill


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Astrid,

Wonderful idea - thank you!

We are in the position of "what to do next"? We have not given up on the idea of being parents but have very limited choices. The dream has not died but we have not "moved on anywhere"....

If we had the money we would consider a surrogate/another sperm retrieval etc, but that is not something we can afford/cope with and although we may adopt at a later stage we are not at the point of doing that. We may never get there!

Practically speaking we are "living child-free" and may always do so. The hurt is still there though and this time last year we are starting a fresh cycle. I am currently feeling the "vibrations" of the anniversary keenly. I feel that we are "living with failure" rather than "child-free".

It would be good to have somewhere to belong on FF. This thread and heading are very, very good but maybe we need somewhere for people who are giving up on Fertility Treatment but uncertain of their future to be able to vent and discuss it with others?

Maybe "giving up fertility treatment"?

Hope that none of this upset or offended anyone.

Love to all from,


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Gill and Flopsy
Hello Flopsy i haven't heard from you in such a long time i am sending you my wishes, its good to hear from you........i hope that its not too traumatic for you and that you can find some peace during this difficult time of year..
Thankyou for taking your time to think about this subject...
Maybe it isn't an issue about the title but i think all what you have said is valid....but as Topsy mentioned we need to belong somewhere as you sort of feel in limbo land....and relatively speaking we are living child free but that could be a temporary measure and not one we are all at peace with as yet...
Also its true we need a place to vent all these issues and share it with others that understand without that pressure of thinking living child free...i believe this sort of scares others to venture onto this thread...Maybe i am wrong...
We could also include living child free because for some that have got through this difficult time there could be some positve aspects as well... 
If we get anymore ideas we could put it forward to Tony and Mel...
Take care...
lots of love Astridxx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

How about 'Moving on...'?

it seems to suggest that we're at the stage of closing some doors but exploring new options and is quite positive. What do you think?

H4M


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Scary! I just saw this thread and thought *"moving on" * 
clicked on it to see what others are thinking 
and H4M had posted the very same?! 

~Dizzi~


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

I agree. 'Moving on' sounds good. There maybe people, like myself, who have not finished treatment because they never started it in the first place.


----------



## Topsy (Jan 18, 2005)

Great idea.  I like "Moving On" too because it has a good positive ring to it...


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello

I agree! i think "moving on" is a much better name. I was thinking about my own feelings with regards to giving up and moving forward to accepting my situation. The words New Chapter & Crossroads also came to mind.

Love
Suzie xx


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just to throw in my thoughts .... 

Great idea of Astrid's to change the name.

I agree - "Moving On" is a good name, but offer the suggestion of expanding this to something like:

"Moving On - Deciding and Accepting" 

- this would cater for those who are in the process of "deciding" whether to give up / have another go / pursue alternative options but would also cater for those where the decision is out of their hands (through circumstances) and therefore have to deal with "accepting" and coming to terms.....

be interested in what you all think.

S.A.F.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I like that s.a.f I am sure others will too


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

HI S.A.F
My dear friend....
I jave to say and agree with Dizzi Squirrel...what a fabulous name....
I am going to try and do a poll if i cannot do it,,,because i am bit thick when it comes to computers....i feel this is a great name and will put this forward to Tony and Mel...
What do you think folks...
Lots of love 
Astridxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls
I am going to put forward to Tony and Mel...
'Moving On -Deciding and Accepting'.....great name....
Thanks for all your input....
Have a great Xmas....
lots of love astridxxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree its a lovely name,and gives us all hope


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls
The name has been changed...thanks girls for all your input...Thanks S.A.F for the final touches...
Thankyou Tony and Mel for taking this onboard and giving us your time to change this........
I think its a great name!!! a new meaning for 2006.....
Love Astridxx


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

......and thanks to you Astrid for starting the ball rolling  .....


.....and for all the time and effort you are putting in moderating this board for us all .....

love

S.A.F.


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Great name change...much more user friendly and approachable.

All the very best for 2006

flipper


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Great Name  

Well done S.a.f  

Kim xxx


----------

